# Sticky  Cute things your Betta does?



## ManInBlack2010

I purchased my first Betta about a month ago. I bought him, and i'll admit, as kinda an impulse buy. I actually got him the day before my ex broke up with me. My Betta Cash has helped me get through that and i've spent a lot of my time making him happy and distracting myself. I upgraded him from the 1.5 gallon bowl i got the day i bought him to a 3.5 tank with a filter and a heater and i rotate his toys and plants around so he is never board. 

I love it when i come home from a long day at work, i flip on the light to my room and he will rush out of his house to the edge of the tank, flare up and dart around like he's happy to see me  it's like having another dog.

and today i bought him a new plant. while i was setting it up in the rocks he was swimming around my hand like an excited puppy, he would nip at the leaves and i then had to cut some off cause it was too tall and stray pieces would float around and he would chase them.

do your bettas do cute stuff like this? whats one of your favorite things they do?


----------



## HatsuneMiku

hey there =) 

welcome to the forums!!

mr. bubbles likes to flare at my finger when i press it up against his tank .. he also likes to swim into his pineapple house and stick his head out the window of it and just lay there like he's peeking out .. he also likes to make bubbles everywhere .. not in a nest form .. just everywhere .. all over his tank .. hence the name mr. bubbles

mystique likes to do the hungry dance everytime he sees me .. he thinks it'll make me feed him .. he also flares at other people that are not me when they get close to his tank =D ..

yuki likes to play dead .. i don't think it's cute .. but he does it all the time =/ just to freak me out .. then when i'm like OMG yuki and run to his tank .. he'll swim right over and start his wiggle dance .. he also likes to stare at me when i'm on the computer .. i can see his little eyes looking at me .. when i glance over to look at him .. which is cute =D .. he also likes to sleep butt/tail facing up and nose down .. which makes me also think he's dead .. but he's not really ..

lol that's all i can think of off the top of my head


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx

awww haha these are so cute! 

Recently my boy Suzu had to stay with a friend, and literally played dead for her the whole time, and then I got him back and he was back to normal and flaring at me and playing. He's so silly! He also swims right over whenever I come slightly closer to his tank. He'll also watch me when I'm on my comp!  

Today he was extra cute! I poked the tank right by his face, and it didn't seem to register for a sec, and then he flared. haha he was so delayed.


----------



## hmckin20

hehehehe! your betta sounds adorable.

florence (my purple girl) will stare at me for a minute and then jump if i stick my head around the corner of the tank. she'll waggle there for a minute and then jump like I'LL TEACH YOU! 

pierce is usually so excited about food he's always jumping around to get it, but nine times out of ten he misses the pellet and it goes sinking down into the tank. xD so i have to get his attention and calm him down before he'll eat.

caspian usually flares every time i hold the camera up to him. like SCU ME.


----------



## LaLaLeyla

I just thing its adorable how my bettas loves to swim around, and its so cute when he attacks his pellets xD


----------



## carzz

My Baby boy Benny, he lives in my room. And when ever I enter the room, he goes to the front of the tank, like, "yay! Mommy's home!" So I take the lid off and say hello 
And Sykes, he is just the most hyper bug ever!


----------



## Aquarianblue

*My boys..*

I love these kinds of conversations! I watch my bettas everyday, for at least a total of 3 hours throughout the day. 10 mins here, half hour there. ect. And these two storys are what really come to mind to me.

Blue, my first ever betta. I used to work for a company that allowed us fish on our desks, but I was like, one of the 2 out of 600+ employees that ever bothered. Anyhow, Blue lived in his own 2.5 gallon tank on my desk. I often had rough days, and he started kicking his rocks around the bottom of his tank, so I'd hear the tiniest "tink" noises coming from his tank. I'd look, and he'd just swim all over, flaring up, trying to cheer me up. But it's weird because he only acted this way on bad days. and I've never had any other betta who would actually make noises to get my attention. Of course, whenever I came back to work from a day, or from my weekend, he was always stoked to see me!

Lucky- Now Lucky is the first Betta my girlfriend has ever had. And the first one in some time for me. He's a beautiful crowntail, Blue. in fact thats him in his temporary "cleaning" home. When I'm doing his 10 gallon. (he lives in a community with platys, and 2 cory cats) Anyhow. on the other side of the divider, is Flare. brand new, got him just a few hours ago. Anyways Flare well, Flares at Lucky. Lucky has not once flared back. he seems like he actually wants to go and be friends. NEVER gonna allow it, but it seems like he truly wants to be friends with Flare.


----------



## Sakura8

I love watching my bettas eat. That funny little "crunching" sound and the way they look like they're chewing even though I know they aren't. So cute.


----------



## Aquarianblue

I gotta agree. I like watching them eat. It seems Flare likes to ambush his food. he comes up from behind a leaf in his plants, and suddenly attacks the pellet. lol


----------



## Sakura8

So cute! Mine have to flop around in circles for a minute searching for their food even though I drop it directly in front of them. They get wiggling and it's like they can't stop so they wiggle right on past their food.


----------



## sorrelhorse1

Moonsilver ALWAYS jumps for his food! Makes me so nervous. Clark and Steve kinda lounge back on their plants waiting to be hand fed. I wonder if that has anything to do with them being crowntails. Hehe lavender and baby will let me pet them while they are eating.


----------



## MinibotLove

My new boy First Aid is fascinated with his air pump - he keeps chasing the bubbles and trying to pop them! I can't even get him out from behind the filter he's so busy biting bubbles.


----------



## Sakura8

How cute! Maybe he thinks the air pump is blowing a bubblenest too?

I love watching my bettas go up to the surface and breathe air too. It's so cute how they just lift their head a little and almost nibble at the air.


----------



## freeflow246

Jalen is super shy when new people come by, and he'll hide somewhere until they leave. He's also not picky with his food at all. He's the only betta I know of that will eat food once it's touched the floor lol.


----------



## Sakura8

Fish could care less about the 5 second rule, hahaha.


----------



## ManInBlack2010

installed a heater into cash's tank today and he is so facinated by it! he was swimming around it and staring at it and nipping it and then he caught his reflection and flared at himself, it was so darn cute, lol


----------



## freeflow246

Sakura8 said:


> Fish could care less about the 5 second rule, hahaha.


I must have just had some picky bettas in middle school. They would ignore the food if it sank to the bottom of the tank. :/


----------



## Sakura8

I think mine are just too lazy to try and find it in between the gravel and marbles. They're like, "Enh, whatever. If I give her the LOOK she'll drop more food in anyway." :-D


----------



## Flaretacious

I really enjoy watching my Betta, my first Betta was lucky and well after I had gotten him a 10 gallon tank he seemed to be doing pretty okay then he just got lonely or something then I went out and got him 2 emerald Cory Catfish and he seem's to be swimming around a lot more and is being more active. I then wen't out and bought a divider and gotten another Male Betta who'm I named Flare. Flare likes to flare at basically anything and his camera shy a little bit but Lucky he will pose for the camera. there both happy and content and its just so peaceful to watch them swim around.


----------



## Aquarianblue

I would love to see a betta chase after a bubble maker!! I really would! And hey there Flare. I know you!! mg:


----------



## Flaretacious

Aquarianblue said:


> I would love to see a betta chase after a bubble maker!! I really would! And hey there Flare. I know you!! mg:


hey Aquarian, I am looking right at you.. LOL :blueyay:


----------



## caitic10

Spoof, Suki and Po wiggle and dance when they see me. My new guy just swims up to the glass, stares up at me with his little eyes and stays there for a moment looking at me until I leave.


----------



## freeflow246

Sakura8 said:


> I think mine are just too lazy to try and find it in between the gravel and marbles. They're like, "Enh, whatever. If I give her the LOOK she'll drop more food in anyway." :-D


Yea, Jalen goes on a hunt for any dropped food, and even goes so far as to wedge his head down into the marbles to grab a dropped pellet. It's cute and means less work for me, so I love it.


----------



## Bresn

My two fish just swim right up to me when I come close to them,it's so cute:-D,and my blue one look like he will do anything to eat lol.


----------



## EverythingNice55

Heehee! I love this thread! Very cute! 

My betta, Mr Jingles, always swims up to me every morning when I look in his tank. It's like he's saying, "Hey! What's goin' on out there for you?" Then he sits all pretty and says, "Hey! Check out this pose! I have been practising this for hours!" And then I would say, "Oooh! That's a pretty fish! That's a nice pose! I need to post this on bettafish.com!" I grab my camera out and point it at him. He stares at me and says, "Hmm? What's that thing?" I turn it on, and I almost snap a picture, then he swims so fast behind his rocks and yells "Arghh! Get that thing away from me! I don't want you spreading my beauty around the internet!" I snap a quick picture when he's not looking, but he moves too quick! I say, "Come on, Mr. Jingles! Pose! You'll be famous with your cute little face!" He never does.

LOL! He always does that! Cute, huh?


----------



## Bresn

Lol,so funny!


----------



## aurasoulful

Betas will always win the cute award <3 Fernando loves to make bubble nests for me. Every time I come back from work, he's made a new bubble nest. At least he's busy with that then tail biting. It's cute when he's in his log and it's against the front of the tank. When he's inside, he thinks I can't see him looking out at me.


----------



## Aquarianblue

Well, my new VT female, Garnet. she comes right to me when she sees me, and when I talk to her, she "listens" and if I look over her home down into it, she comes to the top and stares at me there


----------



## aurasoulful

She loves you<3 You are her favorite human pet she ever had! I sometimes wonder what if the fish believe we are their pets? Does anybody have their beta "stand" on their fins? My fish likes to do that. His belly never touches the gravel. He "stands" on his anal fin and he turns his head and looks in the gravel for food probably.


----------



## Aquarianblue

aurasoulful said:


> She loves you<3 You are her favorite human pet she ever had! I sometimes wonder what if the fish believe we are their pets? Does anybody have their beta "stand" on their fins? My fish likes to do that. His belly never touches the gravel. He "stands" on his anal fin and he turns his head and looks in the gravel for food probably.


I think she does think that. cuz she rushes to the wall of her aquarium and seems relieved like "OH! THERE you are!!!"


----------



## aurasoulful

Yeah, it's hard to locate us when our "tanks" are massive.. Would be cool to have massive ponds that we could dive into and see our fishies :3


----------



## ManInBlack2010

i hand feed my boys blood worms every sunday for their meal and they are so cute about it. Hank is kinda timid and will nip the bloodworm a few times before taking it from me - Cash will just rip it out of my hand and kinda shake it like a dog lol


----------



## Aquarianblue

ManInBlack2010 said:


> i hand feed my boys blood worms every sunday for their meal and they are so cute about it. Hank is kinda timid and will nip the bloodworm a few times before taking it from me - Cash will just rip it out of my hand and kinda shake it like a dog lol


That is so cool! How do you train them to eat out of your hand??


----------



## MinibotLove

My newest boy Jazz I'm _pretty sure_ has sight issues as he spent all of last night investigating his new tank rock by rock, marble by marble. He looked so fascinated with the glass stones because some of them have a silver mirror sheen to them. He didn't seem to know what to make of them. (Cute, but kinda sad too ^///^;


----------



## Tropicana

Herman is still building his bubble nest by his heater and he's being really cute about it. The heater is in the corner right by my laptop so it's hard not to stare at him, but as soon as I look over there he stops and swims toward his Atlantis temple. Such a meanie. :roll:


----------



## ManInBlack2010

Aquarianblue said:


> That is so cool! How do you train them to eat out of your hand??


 They just do it, lol. I stick my fingers in, holding the bloodworm at the tail and they grab it from the other end :-D


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Something cute Strategic Reconnaisance 71 did... I just got him today, but I've had eyes for him... =D
And yes, long name... His short name is Blackbird, but those of you who know what the SR-71 is know why that's his nickname. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jq0PbMmyUZw

it's like... flareflareflareflare, TURN. FLARE. TURNFLARE. TURN. FLAAARE. DO... YOU... SEE... ME... NOW, OTHER-THAI-FISH-THAT-STRANGELY-LOOKS-FAMILIAR?!


----------



## Anitax3x

My red female *Ruby tends to school with my platies. Its hilarious she thinks she's an overgrown platy. she doesnt stripe or nip their fins she honestly schools with them. It's the funniest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Sakura8

Anitax, you're lucky. My littlest girl, barely bigger than a neon tetra, picked on my female platy. I'd see her nipping and chasing the poor thing everywhere.


----------



## Tropical

Sniper likes listening to a couple songs I have by tobyMac. :shock:


----------



## HatsuneMiku

mystique watches tv !!


----------



## fleetfish

Just caught a glimpse of Kryptonite, my green dragon HM, resting inside a silk leaf. He kept looking at me but he was too comfortable to come and say hello. Finally he started to wiggle out and the silly fish flared at me! Man he's a grump. He was like "Oh hi, I'm too comfy . . . . OHHHH, All Right. I'll come out. But you'd better give me some food or I'll !%#%# *flare* you!" and I gave him a pellet for being a champion


----------



## Fieldz

Haha yea. Bettas are amazing fish. They are not normal...

My betta, Oscar, just loves flaring at MANY THINGS, and me. He even watch TV sometimes! He stares at the TV as if he understood everything! Hes really funny. If I go near his aquarium he starts swimming to show off. His tank has 5.5 Gal and I give him 4-5 pellets a day, fastening once a week.


----------



## Sakura8

My betta Anderson flares at my computer, his plants, me, the gravel, even his poo. It drops off and he whirls around and *flaaare*. Sorry for the graphic description, hahah.


----------



## spriken

Last night skittles got i a tug-o-war with his ghost shrimp over a bloodworm.
Poor blinky was took off with it and was hunted down chase went on for a wile till the worm broke.

After that skittles would follow blinky around hopping he'd find more.


----------



## Sakura8

Thank goodness Skittles didn't decide to make a meal out of Blinky!


----------



## Myates

One of my boys, No Name, has to be rescued almost on a daily basis by me. He will find a way to get stuck in/under something no matter what I do with his tank. He has 2 small plants and 2 8oz colored see-through cups that he loves in his 2 gallons. And I'm considering taking those out now as I speak. He will wedge himself into any opening he thinks he can fit into.. then realizes he can't move and flails about until I come over and move the cup or plant for him to swim off and get some air. I normally spend time with my BF in the back room in the evenings, only coming out once or twice before bed, but last night he was doing something so I came back to my pc and looked over just in time to see No Name get between a cup and the wall and get stuck. Just changed his water last night too, thought I left enough room.. grrr..
And don't get me started on the half rounded glass rocks he has in his tank. He will swim nonstop for hours and hours and hours back and forth.. then bang! Woops.. mommy help me!
I swear when I look at him I can just imagine him saying "derrr" all the time.

It's so cute when he gets in trouble, yet frustrating and he's losing scales due to his run ins. Luckily for him I have nothing in there that is sharp!


----------



## Sakura8

Wow. :shock: How high was the ammonia in No Name's cup before you bought him? 'Cause I think it must've been high enough to fry some brain cells. He's lucky to have such an attentive owner.


----------



## Bluebell

Yesterday I left my laptop on (the wallpapers change every 30 seconds) with calming sort of music on and left the room, when i returned i saw that my fishie bluebell has come out of his castle and his face was pasted to the glass looking at the laptop. he went straight back to his castle when i came back! but he looked so cute and curious about the music and the laptop!
also when i change ornaments in the bowl, like i put a dragon and a smurf inside once and he goes slowly towards it, touches it and then dashes straight into it thinking its alive.. awww!!!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki

My betta, Oki, is sooo.. adorable! When I walk into the room, he goes crazy wiggling back and forth, till I sit down at the desk and watch him, then he swims back and forth in front of me, flaring, just to show off, but he doesn't flare at me!


----------



## Leeniex

My Rex is so mad that there is a tank next to his, with a towel blocking his view. He just stares at that towel all day. If I look in at him, he flares.


Men!:roll:


----------



## ManInBlack2010

My new girl Adalida is mystified by everything in her tank. She tried to approach the cory cats a few minutes after i put her in and they chased her away lol. She will sit there and stare and peck at the gravel or decorative stones for hours, she's so adorable. i've had her for a little over 24hrs and she's still exploring her 10g and she's even kinda been schooling with the cory cats sometimes. she'll follow them around


----------



## ManInBlack2010

and i just got Rebel an dwarf frog as a tank mate and he just thinks Dixie is awesome. He's very curious about her, doesn't seem aggressive. Poor Dixie is terrified of him though  - i'm hoping she'll figure out soon that he won't hurt her


----------



## fleetfish

Clover always attacks his food, almost like he's trying to rip it to shreds. He'll shake his body, lunge at it, then circle and snap at it. I've seen him flare too, but his beard isn't there! He's a quirky little guy ^__^

Gertrude, my PK girl. She's always trying to get attention and love, which I give to her readily. She'll dance for me and when I open her tank I sometimes stick my fingers in and she'll weave around them like a cat. Oh and without fail Gertrude will bite my finger when she's hungry. She's my pirhana grrrl, lol!

Elwood has a crush on Electra <3333 These two are so tiny and cute ... it's mini betta love! He's building a bubblenest for her right now and she's wiggledancing at him through the glass of her tank. I mean, flirting ... no plans whatsoever to seriously breed these two ... but imagine MINI bettas!


----------



## Bettacaleb

My little Toki just sits at the bottom/top of his tank and just stare at me or watch my computer when he does that it scares me cause he doesn't move his fins if he sits at the bottom of his tank he will suddenly shoot to the top and bite something like a bubble or a bit of food. Specter sits at the bottom of the tank then just zips to the top gulps some air and swims around a bit. Funny thing is Toki refuses to eat pellets he only eats flakes and Specter my other fish only eats pellets so i have to buy betta bites and bettamin its kinda silly.


----------



## titusthebetta

Nero instantly perks up when I remove his lid because he assumes I'm going to feed him. He'll swim around the top of the tank in anticipation. And when I fed him earlier today, he kept the last pellet in his mouth for a while and paraded around proudly with it.


----------



## purplemuffin

Oh, the happy for food dance is my favorite. It's adorable and pathetic. He'll be wiggling away like crazy on his fasting day every time someone gets close! 

He also bites, which I think is sort of cute, hehe!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Two things...

The first.
One of the three new sisters I got from Cajunamy is the nicest out of the entire sorority... but as soon as I put my hand in the tank to catch the algae eater (for her feeding time move a decoration/hiding spot, etc) or replant a plant, she bolts after me and attacks my fingers and arm and everything. :'D Her bites, even with that tiny mouth, really hurt, too. I've never had a betta with bites that hurt as much as hers. |D

And two.
Maybe this isn't cute to a lot of other people... but my old boy Jade gets an open-mouthed 1.5g to himself... His tank's a short, fat cylinder glass thing that works since his long fins are getting to be too much work for him, but he still has a ton of room to move.... So since his tank is always open, things can fall in... or crawl in....
I came into my room one night to feed everyone their nightly meal. I got to Jade and I saw him poking at what looked to be an oddly shaped poop thing. I'm like "Jade, stop it, your poop is not a plaything." But it looked too strange to be his guano... I took a closer look at it.... And nearly had a heart attack. It was a spider. Stress on the "was", lol... All that was left of it was the body (no head) and two legs on each side.... The wolf spider apparently decided to skate across the wrong surface of water and Jade had fun picking him apart.... I'm like "That's... gross, but that's cool!"
I also said I nearly had a heart attack because I have a phobia of dead insects, which applies to arachnids, too.... I can't work well with the new rose tarantula at work now because the image of Jade picking at his meal that night still haunts me.... |D;;
Stupidly enough, I decided to get a picture of Jade's catch... because that's the funniest and most disgusting yet awkwardly cute thing he's ever done in the time I've had him.


----------



## Sakura8

:shock: Aren't wolf spiders kinda big, or am I thinking of something else? 

I've never had a betta bite hurt. They tingle/tickle but not hurt.


----------



## HatsuneMiku

woah .. O_O ur betta ate a spider O_O !! .. is that even safe food for betta? .. i would be freaking out .. what if the spider bit ur betta before ur betta killed it @[email protected] ahhh !!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

lolol, Jade's fine. I kinda worried about it, but I kept my eye on him. He's still acting like the old fart he always has been. xD
And uh... maybe not a wolf spider. Lol. From the body that was left (before later on when Jade ate the rest) it looked like the spider was maybe... 3 cm in diameter, including his legs? (Or her.) And I really had no way of telling what kind of spider it was really... y'know... since Jade already ate most of the thing... and I dared not to touch what was left in order to see the pattern on its back.... Guh... Dead bugs... X__x

And yeah, most of the time they just kinda tickle a bit, but Lizzy, she's... nearly bit a hole in my thumb. |D;; At least it felt like it.

Edit: Also, I'm not sure the spider would be able to bite bettas... unless it was a water spider, I guess. But the betta can hide under the water away from the spider's bite... and I really don't think this kind knew how to swim. |D


----------



## hmckin20

ohjeez.. one of my betta caught and ate half of a fly once. 


cutest thing happened recently.. indie jumped his divider and got into caesar's section of the tank. no harm done, but when i discovered he was over there they were both asleep.

also thor wiggles his tail like a sassy little thing whenever i come over to feed him.
and ichabod still flares at my fingers in the water!


----------



## Thesharpestlives

My new fish Zipper LOVES to flare and shimmy around the tank! Hes such a show off!  he doesnt flare at anything in particular...he just flares 

Something he did today that was ESPECIALLY cute was when he hide in his Skull cave for the first time..and after 5-6 mins of hiding in there, he darted out flaring like no other as if something horribly scary was waiting for him X) soo cute!


----------



## titusthebetta

I actually just got Nero to jump out of the water to get a pellet from my fingers.  He's been a lot more active and is exploring his cave more since the water change and removing of the filter.


----------



## Rachel Keithley

*Cute things bettas do*



ManInBlack2010 said:


> I purchased my first Betta about a month ago. I bought him, and i'll admit, as kinda an impulse buy. I actually got him the day before my ex broke up with me. My Betta Cash has helped me get through that and i've spent a lot of my time making him happy and distracting myself. I upgraded him from the 1.5 gallon bowl i got the day i bought him to a 3.5 tank with a filter and a heater and i rotate his toys and plants around so he is never board.
> 
> I love it when i come home from a long day at work, i flip on the light to my room and he will rush out of his house to the edge of the tank, flare up and dart around like he's happy to see me  it's like having another dog.
> 
> and today i bought him a new plant. while i was setting it up in the rocks he was swimming around my hand like an excited puppy, he would nip at the leaves and i then had to cut some off cause it was too tall and stray pieces would float around and he would chase them.
> 
> do your bettas do cute stuff like this? whats one of your favorite things they do?


My fish swimmy is always Happy to c me when i come home from school. When i turn on tha lite he shakes his hole body and it sparkles!!!!! But lately i think he's looking 4 a girlfriend so u know where i can get 1??


----------



## mjoy79

Rachel Keithley said:


> My fish swimmy is always Happy to c me when i come home from school. When i turn on tha lite he shakes his hole body and it sparkles!!!!! But lately i think he's looking 4 a girlfriend so u know where i can get 1??


a girlfriend for your betta? Its recommended not to keep a boy and girl together unless they are divided. They should be only put together for breeding, and only after conditioning them and being prepared for lots of babies.....
if they're divided, that would work. You should be able to find females at the same store you got your male from...


----------



## Zappity

Yes!! *giggles* Mr. Bubbles always does his little happy dance when he sees me come in the room ♥ And then he'll watch your every move. Like, if you wash your hands, watch him, walk around, whatever, he'll watch you like, "Hey! What are you doing? huh? huh? huh? Can I play? Will you feed me? I'm hungry. *flare* AM I PRETTY!? OH I AM SO PRETTY AND I KNOW IT!" XD


----------



## Sakura8

Curlin flares at me once a day to remind me that he hasn't forgiven me for letting him slip out of his cup into the sink, whereupon in my panic to shut the drain, I caught and ripped off most of his anal fin. *down on knees* I'm so sorry, Curlin, please forgive this clumsy oaf. *bows repeatedly* Please forgive me, the guilt is overwhelming every time I see your poor ripped fin. *flaaaaare* T_T


----------



## Bombalurina

Apollo once jumped out of the tank during cleaning to attack my face. I jerked back and the poor boy landed on the floor. Since then, he's been somewhat less aggressive. 

My sorority girls are a constant delight to me. When I come in the room they all shimmy up to the front of the tank to beg. My favourite thing that they do is this: when I drop the quarter cory pellet in for my bottom feeders, the girls will chase it down and grab it. The girl who catches it will swim around with it her mouth unsure of what to do, since she can't swallow it, then regretfully lets it go with a head toss so it gets thrown away. Another girl will catch it and take her bite, and so it gets passed round all the girls til they get full and let it sink to the bottom. Then my cories have to fight off my RCS to get a meal.  Poor little guys.


----------



## Sakura8

At least your girls finally drop it. Mine carried the wafer around until it was soft enough to eat and then gorged. They looked like someone inflated them with a bike tire pump. I finally had to remove my poor cories to their own tank so they could have a meal. That or my girls would have exploded. That said, I love my boys but my sorority is my favorite. 

Wow, Apollo sure was feisty! But that must have been startling to you, too. Imagine a fish flying at your face!


----------



## CaptainMajestic

Hi! I got my betta just today and I've already started noticing a bit of a personality in him. Which is weird, I didn't think I would see anything in such a short amount of time. 

He's a bit of a show boat (apparently). When I went into the shop he wiggled like crazy and flared when I would show interest in a couple other fish. When I took him home one of my friends had a bright coloured shirt on and Junior just flared up like mad, turned around and waggled his bum. What a ladies man!

Then tonight when I was having dinner he kind of just stared at me the WHOLE time like he wanted a bit of my steak. Bit of a pervert too. My partner has a ZOO magazine sitting behind the tank and Junior just stared at it. For a very. Long. Time. Also he zips around the place the a spazoid-nice to know he's active even late at night... Pretending to be Han Solo. Probably. Maybe. I'd like to think so.

Wellp! That is all I have noticed for now. Now he's sleeping on a rock. Poor thing's probably tired from the move.


----------



## sarahbeth1976

Sakura8 said:


> I love watching my bettas eat. That funny little "crunching" sound and the way they look like they're chewing even though I know they aren't. So cute.


I love the little " crunching" sound that Argo makes when he eats, too!


----------



## cherrybello

Aw, I loved reading this thread! 

Currently keeping all my 3 boys... my bf had Buddy in his apartment but he got in trouble for it so I had to take him home... anyways... he would jump and try to attack water stains on the outside of his tank/cup even if it's above the water level making great deal of noise, he wouldn't stop until I cleaned it. It's almost like he's going "Gah, I don't like that thing! Clean it up! Human girl!!!"... he also jumps at my fingers for his food when I feed him. 

Mr Pinky liked to sleep in the Fish'n Chips shop ornament before I took it out. Or he would hide in there, then comes out when me or one of my parents get close to the tank and flare at us. "Boo!" he also likes to jump at food on my fingers, and he would bite me whenever I put my finger in his water. 

Prince likes to swim through the handle of the cup I put in his tank, and comes swimming whenever one of my family gets close and looks all excited like we are going to feed him. He follows my mum around when she's near the tank. 

One thing I found really funny recently, is that I put on crack nail polish, and they would all flare at my nails and try to attack it thinking it's another betta. Prince would flip out and get stuck between the cup and the wall until I rescue him... 

I love my boys, they do something to make me smile every day :lol:


----------



## Silverfang

My new, stilll unnamed boy, has the same habit... clean his tank and he poops.

My girls all just stare at my fingers and wiggle, then jump. They know the hands of the woman who feed them. IT's so cute.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Cutest thing my betta(s) does(do)? 
Spartan: he begs  plus he will sit in your hand :lol: He was raised from 6 months...and loves people, loves your attention, never bites, and even when your hand is in his domain he'll go into your hand lol!
Sasuke is not really cute... he is a bully. ;-( and bites DO hurt! when they grab onto the skin! 
Madame used to jumo 3 inches for food :lol:
my butterfly boy Ghengis Khan flares at my finger but dare you touch the water he flees :lol: he pretends to be tough...


----------



## cherrybello

Buddy who sits on the shelf about my computer (next to the lamp because he's in a large cup unheated) just spent 10 minutes popping any bubbles bigger than the ones he blew. So cute XD Because he makes more big bubbles in the process...


----------



## sarahbeth1976

Argo builds bubble nests on the leaves of his silk plant all the time. And occasionally he will line the rim of his bowl with bubbles, too. :O)


----------



## Silverfang

my boy Champange will flare at my finger and will even attack it on occassion


----------



## FattyTheConvict

My most recent girl would eat a pellet, spit it out, eat it again, spit it out and keep doing that until she was satisfied with it and finally swallow. it was frustrating to watch!

also, my boy would yawn all the time, sooo cute


----------



## Bellus Bellator

I've only had my boy for 3 weeks but already I've noticed certain things about him that make me laugh.
Him coming to the front of the tank and flaring at me means "feed me now" (he is a
little piggy) when he realizes I'm not going to feed him he turns his back on me,swims a few inches and then turns side on and does a final flare showing off his fins(and displeasure) and then darts away.It's very funny.
Other times he swims up and dances for me for a bit but will them stop and really stare at he,like he's taking me all in(he seemingly has taken me all in too,as he gets much more excited to see me than my husband,who never feeds him)
I like how he patrols the tank for left over crumbs,makes him seems very intelligent.
I really love this little guy,here's hoping I have him for many years to come.


----------



## Paigeyy

Wow, you're bettas seem so energetic  

My female betta, Caboose, likes to watch tv with my family  I used to think she was just sitting still in her tank (which she rarely does), but then i noticed it was only when we were watching tv and she sits there like in a trace staring at the screen :L i think she must find it entertaining  

My male betta, Tex, is so cute! When i first got him, he didn't really do much other than flare at Caboose occasionally  But then i moved him into this bowl (which is actually a glass cake cover) and it has a handle down the bottom that i filled with rocks. I decided one day to leave it empty to give him a little change of scenery. I thought something was wrong with him cause i would often catch a glimpse at him swimming sideways along the bottom of the bowl and throwing the gravel everywhere and then he would go into the handle and swim in a small circle enthusiastically :L I realized later that he actually really liked to go into the handle, probably because it's like a mini cave that, but he can still look at everything from inside  He's such a cute little boy


----------



## Sena Hansler

When I rescued Shiloh I still had him in the bag when I got home. I sat down with him in the living room and he was watching TV o.o didn't care for the dog beside us, or the other person... Nope, TV for the win :-D 

One of my betta fry, the biggest one yawns. XD it is so cute...


----------



## vilmarisv

Well, not really cute but...
Just helped one o my sorority girls who got stuck between the glass and the heater.
She seems unharmed but gave me a nice scare.


----------



## AngelicScars

I noticed that Marcos sleeps in the same spot under his bridge every night. It's like he tucks himself into his little "bed." :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler

vilmarisv said:


> Well, not really cute but...
> Just helped one o my sorority girls who got stuck between the glass and the heater.
> She seems unharmed but gave me a nice scare.


At least she doesn't jump out of the water and slap herself against the side of the dry glass to get your attention O_O that's what my Tina does... That is scary. lol


----------



## Sakura8

My girl Goldikova routinely jumps out of the tank at feeding time. 4 nights in a row is her record so far. She gets so excited for the food that she leaps for joy and leaps right on out. I scoop her up, put her back in and she doesn't even stripe up. Just swims around looking at me like, "Hey, where's the food? You're supposed to feed me! What's the holdup?" And the other girls, meanwhile, gobble up whatever I dropped in before Goldi jumped.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Hahaha yeah I dropped the water level so no one jumps out... XD


----------



## HatsuneMiku

do girls jump more then boys? .. only one of my boys jump .. and it's not too high


----------



## Tikibirds

I have one that likes to do a creepy stare. He will just float there and stare at me.


----------



## Sena Hansler

HatsuneMiku said:


> do girls jump more then boys? .. only one of my boys jump .. and it's not too high


 
all my girls jump... Although my two males who have been shredded completely by ill care, Shiloh and Reggie actually jump across the water to attack me (food :lol. Maybe it is a body strength + finnage thing? I dunno


----------



## Silverfang

my girls are jumpers, I've seen Velvet clear 3" (horizontal not vertical). They will hop up, and hop over each other all in the name of fooooooood!


----------



## Ksiezniczka

I've only had my Tiberius a few days and his tendencies are already starting to show. He... gets distracted. REALLY easily. Like the other day I put a rock in his tank. Just a plain, smooth rock. I did it as I was feeding him so he would hopefully be focused on eating and not be scared. He wasn't scared, but he got distracted from eating and decided to stare at the rock and dart around it, trying to figure out what it was.

Also, he likes to stare at my cats, like he's taunting them, cos he knows they can't get in his tank


----------



## Sena Hansler

"neiner neiner neiner, kitty I'm a meaner"? XD


----------



## hedgehog

Horton's taken to laying in the sand next to his favorite cory catfish Casper. Of course he has to go up for air a lot more often than she does. I'm glad he doesn't try to sleep next to her on the sand. He also guards the catfish eggs on the glass anytime my cories spawn and eats the eggs with fungus. I think he'd be a good dad--not a betta dad since he's never made a bubble nest but he'd be excellent at caring for cory fry if we ever let the eggs hatch lol.


----------



## vilmarisv

The girls gang up on me at mealtime


----------



## HatsuneMiku

awwwwww how cute they are =D !!

why is it i never see any girls in my area being sold that are healthy and have fins .. D=


----------



## vilmarisv

THANK YOU!
They are not petstore fish  They are all true HMs from Martinsmommy's lines.
I needa red girl in there but my tanks is at it's max with 8 girls in a 14 galon.


----------



## HatsuneMiku

oooooo !!! that makes a lot of sense =)


----------



## vilmarisv

This is my best female... she's HUGE!
Cant get a good picture of her because she rarely flares since living in the sorority.


----------



## Silverfang

it's so sad... but the best looking females are not from pet stores (at least not like pet smart) my lps had a few pretty girls in, but my strikingly coloured girls come from a local breeder (3 coppers). The only brightly coloured girls from petsmart are the gender confused yes I have an egg spot but lookatthesehugefins! girls.

Cute tidbit! When I feed the girls I scoop a bit of tank water out to thaw the bloodworms/brineshrimps. I have girls that try to swim into the spoon, so cute.


----------



## Bombalurina

I'm lucky. I'm getting some really pretty colours out of my petshop girls. They haven't fully coloured up yet (after a month!!) but they are getting there and I've got some gorgeous colours going on. Nothing rare or special, but definitely pretty.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Bombalurina said:


> I'm lucky. I'm getting some really pretty colours out of my petshop girls. They haven't fully coloured up yet (after a month!!) but they are getting there and I've got some gorgeous colours going on. Nothing rare or special, but definitely pretty.


Yeah, lucky lol. My girls are slowly showing some color... but not like everyone else's :lol: hopefully yours will color up soon


----------



## valleyankee

My boy eats from my fingertip.


----------



## inkrealm

;u; I love posts like these. <3 
the best part is getting to see all their different personalities.... it's so fun the first time a person who's been thinking you're crazy spends a decent amount of time around a Betta Fish and suddenly realizes they really DO have personalities. it makes them so darn hard to resist though. <3
and sometimes it makes you want to pull your hair out x3 
the cute and sweet moments are definitely worth it though... <3


----------



## thekoimaiden

My youngest betta likes to chase a laser pointer. I was in my room playing with my cat one night, and the cat lost interest (walked away in that typical cat haughty manner). I turned the laser towards Knucker and he followed in across the back wall of his tank. He has repeated this, so I know it is not a fluke. ^-^


----------



## HatsuneMiku

yea =D my bettas go nuts after laser pointers ..


----------



## Sena Hansler

... My first owned betta Mister, tried eating the laser. Then like your kitty got huffy... and then swam off


----------



## cherrybello

Aw, Sena, that sounds so cute!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lol it was  The one NOT CUTE thing some of my bettas do... is bite! Ugh Sasuke and Nemphis are the worst. And whoever says the bites do not hurt never got bit :lol: it does hurt if they can get a piece of loose skin x.x Like a needle stabbing you! I taught Spartan to stop biting by tapping him on the nose when he did... I think I may have to do that with the devils :lol:


----------



## cherrybello

Sena Hansler said:


> Lol it was  The one NOT CUTE thing some of my bettas do... is bite! Ugh Sasuke and Nemphis are the worst. And whoever says the bites do not hurt never got bit :lol: it does hurt if they can get a piece of loose skin x.x Like a needle stabbing you! I taught Spartan to stop biting by tapping him on the nose when he did... I think I may have to do that with the devils :lol:


Buddy bites when my bf or I put our finger in his tank... it usually doesn't really hurt because he's a tiny guy, but sometimes it does! He's like a piranha! 

Mr Pinky also bites if I put my finger in his tank for long enough...I wish Mr Pinky would be happy with just biting me...and leave his tail alone... he would bite, heals, and start biting again... that's not cute


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yeah I go to grab something out of the tank (a plant) and Nemphis attacked me x.x it actually does hurt when he bites - he is no little betta lol. (oh geez imagine the bite from a giant betta?! good thing he isn't a giant :lol: ) And wow... Most people I know have tail biters - I had Crayola who has a super long tail, pectoral fins that are as long as his body... but no tail biting  -so lucky for that-


----------



## valleyankee

Now you got me scared with this biting stuff.


----------



## Sena Hansler

which part? tail biting or finger biting? xDD I rescued the darn buggers and they repay me by attacking viciously x.x LOL. Don't blame them. Being abused, I'd lash out too LOL.


----------



## valleyankee

Sena Hansler said:


> which part? tail biting or finger biting? xDD I rescued the darn buggers and they repay me by attacking viciously x.x LOL. Don't blame them. Being abused, I'd lash out too LOL.


BITING THE HAND THAT FEEDS THEM!

:twisted:


----------



## cherrybello

Sena Hansler said:


> Yeah I go to grab something out of the tank (a plant) and Nemphis attacked me x.x it actually does hurt when he bites - he is no little betta lol. (oh geez imagine the bite from a giant betta?! good thing he isn't a giant :lol: ) And wow... Most people I know have tail biters - I had Crayola who has a super long tail, pectoral fins that are as long as his body... but no tail biting  -so lucky for that-


Buddy must be a baby fish, he's half the size of my other 2 bettas... I don't know because I am still new at it 

Both my VTs that were housed in 5g filtered and heated tanks bit their tail, Buddy had to be rehoused in a smaller tank (unfiltered and unheated) because of space issue, he has since stopped biting his tail, I was thinking about re-housing Mr Pinky as well, see if that helps...before he starts breaking out in fin-rot or something. Having no biters even with elaborate tail types, lucky you Sena. I am about to tear my hair out watching Mr Pinky. Maybe he wants to be a CT... who knows...


----------



## Sena Hansler

Hm, I thought VT biting were rare... well, more rare than a HM.  And trust me since I have 13 adult bettas I knew I was bound to see everything - but no tail biter yet. A mystery disease, ich, fin rot, torn fins, scarface Shiloh... seen almost everything, now know how to heal almost everything... But yet to have a tail biter  And I can get how annoying it would be dealing with one! My gosh...

And lol biting the hand that feeds them.. like I said I trained Spartan out of it. Like a dog :lol: tapped his nose a few times when he bit and he doesn't bite anymore. Which makes him cuter...


----------



## Silverfang

Sena, you sound alot like someone else I knolw... heh, I keep saying you need to come down with a serious case of tailbiteritus! just for being such a tease


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know lol. Well I thought Crayola would do that... he is a VT with super long fins - his pectoral fins the length of his body! But no. no biting. I have too many bettas and still have yet to have a biter??? -something is not right- :lol: granted I do not want one, but... lol :lol:

I already got the bettitus I don't need another case of anything!!!! :lol:


----------



## mjoy79

I love it when Jack (guy in my avatar) swims Baaaack and Fooooorth showing off for me. He's a tailbiter so I'm thinking - as long as he's showing off for me he's not biting! The blue on his body is "leaking" down his fins. I have a feeling he'll be a beautiful butterfly before long. Just wish he's leave that tail alone!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Pretty fish!!! hehe back and forth, back and forth  darn song... :lol:


----------



## Silverfang

I think the fin biters aren't too bright... oooh what's this? *chomp*


----------



## HatsuneMiku

Sena Hansler said:


> Hm, I thought VT biting were rare... well, more rare than a HM.


2 of my veiltails bite .. none of my HM's do .. and yea .. it's very frustrating .. especially when u see that his tail is almost healed up and pretty again he'll go and nom nom nom on his tail x_x


----------



## Myates

Talk about cute things.. and eye rolling things bettas do.. sitting here and I heard the rocks in one of my tank clanking together softly. I look over to see No Name (who just went into an upgraded tank yesterday, and I decided to return substrate for him because I figured and hoped he grew out of his silly stage) had buried himself between the large polished rocks.. upside down! He was wiggling about, between two and semi under another and was completely upside down. 
SIGH... AGAIN... is this fish ever going to learn to not get stuck? I want to have a normal tank with him, not a bare bottom, bare minimal tank just because he can't figure out it's not good to get into tight places.
He's so cute, but such a pain!


----------



## Sena Hansler

hahahaha silly fish. My friend's fish got stuck UNDER a suction cup. but he died. I had a female who would slink off into a shell - which now is too big for her (think she'd figure that out??) and instead of having her get stuck in it I took it out :lol: Weird fish hey?


----------



## sarahbeth1976

My boy, a CT, doesn't bite me or his tail....and his tail fins are longer than his body.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lucky lol. Nemphis, my dropsy tank rescue (HA he didn't get it!!!) had severe fin rot, and he now attacks me. Sasuke my friend's rescue is now mine, and he is a savage little beast. He used to fin bite, had fin rot, SBD, everything... so, healed him up and keep my fingers away


----------



## sarahbeth1976

He makes noise when I feed him his pellets tho...and its so funny. :O)


----------



## PhantomJedi

Riemann and I play a game with his food: I taught him to follow my pinched fingers around and jump by feeding him that way. It's quite cute. He even remembered after I hadn't played with him for the better part of a month!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Phantom: Hehehe I do the same!!! It is so cute!

Sarah: lol Sasuke snaps. like. literally. And you can hear Spartan chew. (everyone should now feed their bettas a pellet and listen close) :lol:


----------



## Bombalurina

My girl Aphrodite once swam into a snail trap and couldn't figure out how to get back out. Last time I risk using one of those. Luckily we saw her and tore the trap apart and she was fine.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I have never seen a snail trap  lol silly girl though!


----------



## TaraVictor

I find this cute...










You can just see Victor's head peeking out xD It's his favourite hiding place, particularly in the evenings.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Nyawwww


----------



## Bombalurina

That's gorgeous.


----------



## BettaStar1130

My betta named Bradford has a friend named Bella and another named Tori. They are females. And yes they actually get along. Bradford is an old man.6 years old. Very calm. When he sees me he'll give me the nastiest little look. you know the " REALLY?! YOU'D RATHER READ OR GO ON THE COMPUTER THAN WATCH ME SWIM *heavy sigh*" look. Then when i give in to his game ill feed him the put my finger to the glass. When Tori and Bella see it they come to see me but Big Boss Man Bradford with chase them down if they come close.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Haha amazing... Another case of male and female getting along with territory borders


----------



## mjoy79

My sorority discovering a new addition to their tank. 
Of course they think it might be some sort of food source to begin with! 
http://youtu.be/CMyT322ZtIQ


----------



## Sena Hansler

Hahaha "... -inspects- OM...nomnomnom..." love your girls!!


----------



## fishy friend2

My betta, hope peeking out of his coconut cave.... He looks like he sees something coming


----------



## fishy friend2

TaraVictor said:


> I find this cute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can just see Victor's head peeking out xD It's his favourite hiding place, particularly in the evenings.


Lol, he looks like a stalker, right when you walk by his head peeks out


----------



## Bombalurina

I have got to get some caves for my tanks so I can see this cuteness!


----------



## ManInBlack2010

holy cow! this was the first thread i made here and it was just because i wanted to talk about how cute my fish was, lol, and now it's 15 pages long! Saddly the fish i talked about in my op has passed, and my guys now aren't nearly as quirky but i still love them. my one male gets so excited when i approach his tank (darting around) and he'll bite my finger if i stick them in the water 

my female is fascinated by everything, she reminds me of luna lovegood from harry potter, lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lol my new male, Riddle, finally chilled out (day three of owning) and made a huge bubble nest and seems more interested in everything  He peeks out from beneath the floating almond leaf!


----------



## ManInBlack2010

i got a snail for each of my tanks. The snails are finally starting to move around now and the one in Rebel's tank had his antenna out and were moving them and Rebel was staring at it for a long time and finally bit one, well the snail drew back and rebel bolted, it was hilarious, lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Peekaboo, my CT female likes cuddles...I don't know if thats normal or not, but i'll stick my finger in the tank and she lets me pet her and rubs herself against my finger...i took a video one day because it was just so unusual LOL. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzyI1K-XwB8


----------



## Okami

my yet to be named boy likes to hide under a bridge that I made a "river" of blue marbles under. I ask him if he is a bridge troll and he comes out to see me lol.


----------



## Litlover11

Frejya likes making bubble nests. She will put her eggs in there and tend to them! Its really cute because every time I go up to the tank, she starts flaring at me like "grrr, get away from my babies!" After a few days, though, she realizes they aren't going to hatch and eats them.


----------



## Silverfang

that is so cute lit!


----------



## Sena Hansler

BeautifulBetta said:


> Peekaboo, my CT female likes cuddles...I don't know if thats normal or not, but i'll stick my finger in the tank and she lets me pet her and rubs herself against my finger...i took a video one day because it was just so unusual LOL. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzyI1K-XwB8


hahaha my Spartan does that! I could even cup him in my hand and he will not freak out (which most bettas...most fish...do.) isn't it weird?? but awesome


----------



## BeautifulBetta

hahaha bettas are so weird, I love their personalities sooo much. Do you guys notice the personality differences? My females seem to be WAY more interested in me than the boys do, for some reason.


----------



## titusthebetta

BeautifulBetta said:


> hahaha bettas are so weird, I love their personalities sooo much. Do you guys notice the personality differences? My females seem to be WAY more interested in me than the boys do, for some reason.


I haven't had a female yet, but my boy is mostly interested in me because he knows I give him food. When I don't, he usually flares at me in frustration.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL the 'RAWR-gimme-food' face...love it! =P


----------



## erinandares

I guess Phaistos took to heart my teasing about not building bubblenests. He built a GIANT one. But he dragged his tail through it and cut a piece off. >.> How a fish does that, I don't know. I was just like... "Only you......"


----------



## Rosso1011

My little guy likes to flare at me in the morning time when I "wake" him or when I come back into the room (he's in my study, where I have to spend a lot of my time). 

He also flared up big time when I moved the camera close to his tank for a picture. I don't know if he didn't like the camera or was trying to pose for the camera, lol.


----------



## Rosso1011

BeautifulBetta, mine won't give me that look too often, instead he tries to make me feel guilty by hunting along the bottom of his tank for food. I know I fed you plenty this morning and it's not feeding time yet :|.


----------



## Fasht

My betta Bleu always nips on his tank mates. I've seen him kill 5 of my shrimps but what I've found funny was when I added the apple snail in the tank he was just observing him, few mins later the snail came out of its shell and Bleu saw something wiggly came out of it without hesitationg he tried to swallow it thinking it was some kind of a worm treat lol.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and this one is Copper originally named as "Goth" so whenever I look at him or try to take photos of him he just hides from me =( lol well hes my new addition to the family so he's prolly scured.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL!!! cheeky boy


----------



## Salamandair

I think Casper is an attention hog. I'm normally at my desk now on my laptop, since Boyfriend likes to use the bed for playing League of Legends. Casper normally swims laps around the tank, but every so often, he'll start swimming in a circle at the front of the tank, like he's showing off for me or he wants to get my attention.

He also does wiggle dances and half flares at the eraser part of a dry erase marker. So cute :3


----------



## valleyankee

I have a boy and he can't stop looking and flaring at me. He thinks I am weird and a strange color.


----------



## Sena Hansler

My betta Spartan, I had to teach him not to bite me - like tapping him on the mouth. I tried teaching Sasuke that :lol: that little red devil... It made me laugh last night because the little bugger kept coming back to attack me. What a meanie! Cute, but mean...


----------



## LaLaLeyla

My crowntail betta Cosmo loves wedging himself into leaves and just staying there all day. Lazy bum..

My HM plakat Gizmo is a fiesty thing. While on vacation the temp in our house dropped to 55 F and when I came home he was swimming around happy to see me. He's just so adorable >w<


----------



## valleyankee

I like to go right up to the tank and have a stare down. I look him straight in the eyes, he flares and looks me straight in the eyes. No one budges. 

He is probably thinking, god, he's ugly.


----------



## pixiedust

i no longer have this betta but he used to hide behind some of his plants for a few seconds then dart up to the top of his tank and pop a few of the left over bubbles then swim back down and hide for a bit then pop some more, and keep doing it over and over again.


----------



## ManInBlack2010

BeautifulBetta said:


> hahaha bettas are so weird, I love their personalities sooo much. Do you guys notice the personality differences? My females seem to be WAY more interested in me than the boys do, for some reason.


same! except for my first boy cash... we had this awesome bond, i loved/still love that boy and he got me through some tough crap in my life. but my female Adalida follows me whenever i enter the room. she'll hang out on whatever side of the tank i'm on staring at me. Rebel on the other hand will come and look at me and if i don't feed him he'll just say 'eh' and go play with his reflection in the glass:lol:


----------



## erinandares

You guys are so right about the females. My little girl, Harmonia, swims right up to the glass and makes little fishie kisses at me. <333 She looks at me right away from across the room whenever I look at her, and she gets so excited, she jumps when I come over and stand by the tank. She's so cute. My boys just go guard their bubble nests or lose interest after a second. Lol.

My Phaistos acts like he's scared of me. >.> He looks at me sideways with this "ehhhhh...." look on his face and darts away. Grr. But it's still cute. I just don't like that his idea of pouting is lying on the gravel behind his cave. O.O


----------



## nel3

i wouldnt say its cute but its funny. this happens when i feed Nelliel a flake way too big to swallow in 1 bite. he'd take a peice off it and dart away sometimes hitting the tank wall. he comes back for it later or when i lead him back to the flake.


----------



## Sena Hansler

haha Ghengis does that... "grrr finger come to meet your mak- gaaahhh get away from me!!!" :lol:


----------



## Rosso1011

I bought and set up my new 3.5 gal :-D, I will catch Rosso going into the top part of his temple to rest, only he doesn't rest completely inside. He will poke the front part of his body out of the temple and rest for a short little bit, then slowly shimmy his way out.


----------



## erinandares

Awwh. Harmonia is an accomplished jumper. Even though I teed the top of the dividers, she'll launch herself right over them. If I don't feed her fast enough, she jumps over into the other fish's section and eats all his food while he watches like "Where did you come from?!?!" -.-;


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

LaLaLeyla said:


> My crowntail betta Cosmo loves wedging himself into leaves and just staying there all day. Lazy bum..


Ahahaha... sounds kinda like Elaaxzus. He has hairgrass covering the floor of his tank, but it's not filled out yet... However there is one spot right smack dab in the middle (underneath the light, of course) that the plant is really thick. 'Zus literally shoves and forces himself between the leaves... and even sleeps there most nights. :lol:

I should really get a picture sometime soon.


----------



## ManInBlack2010

@BlakbirdxGyarados your avi made me laugh so hard, ROFL :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler

"whee did you come from?!" hahahaha..... omg that is definitely true. Maine magically poofed to Spartan's side of the tank (I swear the divider was 3 inches higher than the water! and was stuck in place!) Spartan was basically like that, and Maine was all "grrr I'm pretty!!!"


----------



## erinandares

I knowww! I wanna know what magic she has in her body that allows her to jump to such extreme heights... >.> Spiridion didn't even make her stop eating the food. He just watched. And Harmonia was like "OM NOM NO-" .... "Where am I?"

I love that "Grrr I'm pretty". Lol! Bettas do seem kinda stuck up about their prettiness sometimes, don't they? :3


----------



## Sena Hansler

erinandares said:


> I knowww! I wanna know what magic she has in her body that allows her to jump to such extreme heights... >.> Spiridion didn't even make her stop eating the food. He just watched. And Harmonia was like "OM NOM NO-" .... "Where am I?"
> 
> I love that "Grrr I'm pretty". Lol! Bettas do seem kinda stuck up about their prettiness sometimes, don't they? :3



trust me - when I spawned him he was more intent on fighting his reflection and showing her how pretty he was. xD


----------



## zepherina

oh my gosh! i LOVE this thread! cause i try talking to my cousin but she dosent care! haha.

my boy beetlejuice will swim into my hand when i put it in his tank, and then when i take it out he'll come to the front of the tank and.

flare! then swim swim swim, flare! swim swim flare!

im like, what. are. you. doing! lmao!!

but when i come in my room hes always at the front of his tank looking at me, and if hes not there and i put my face to the glass he just about puts his to the glass!! eeeekkkk!!! its so CUTE!!!

i just put some lil neons in his tank, and hes still trying to figure out what they are! he tries chasing them but they are way to fast for him, their like little rockets!

but hes always showing off his fins, and before i moved him into his 2.5g tank he just had a 1.5g bowl and one night before i went to bed i said "make a bubblenest! lol" and i woke up to the biggest bubblenest ever O_O!!!! HE CAN UNDERSTAND ME! ahhh!!!!


but my girls, penelope will come to the glass with delilah and alexstrasza but when i come up she darts to the back of the tank, while the other two will just float there and stare at me like "well, were waiting, feed us"


----------



## Sena Hansler

lol! I love it when bettas are willing to sit in your hand when you put your hand in there xD I love how Spartan does that...

I also found that Nemphis was interested in a small fast fishy in his tank... -chase chase chase- ooo what's that? -wanders off- >< darn A.D.D fish :lol:


----------



## zepherina

Sena Hansler said:


> lol! I love it when bettas are willing to sit in your hand when you put your hand in there xD I love how Spartan does that...
> 
> I also found that Nemphis was interested in a small fast fishy in his tank... -chase chase chase- ooo what's that? -wanders off- >< darn A.D.D fish :lol:




haha yea, thats what my boy does. sooooo funny.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: makes it worse when I had DIGGERS!!! x.x it was cute but sooo bad lol. Those ones ended up with bare bottom tanks because they'd dig under the rocks...


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

ManInBlack2010 said:


> @BlakbirdxGyarados your avi made me laugh so hard, ROFL :lol:


Heheh, glad I got a laugh out of it. xD 
Most of my avatars include random phrases that first pop into my head as I look at the picture. Poor SR-71 got Willow's song stuck to his, lol.


----------



## ManInBlack2010

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Heheh, glad I got a laugh out of it. xD
> Most of my avatars include random phrases that first pop into my head as I look at the picture. Poor SR-71 got Willow's song stuck to his, lol.


hey it fits the picture, lol


----------



## greenfishfl

my lil guy roamer sees me come in and automatically he goes to the top and just swims around there and when i have a pellet on my finger he pokes his head out and takes it back down and eats it


----------



## greenfishfl

well i didnt even train my betta to get it out of my hand i just put a pellet in my hand and he ate it like nothing and i was so amazed and happy


----------



## valleyankee

greenfishfl said:


> well i didnt even train my betta to get it out of my hand i just put a pellet in my hand and he ate it like nothing and i was so amazed and happy


Mine did the same. He may be a piranha.


----------



## ManInBlack2010

greenfishfl said:


> well i didnt even train my betta to get it out of my hand i just put a pellet in my hand and he ate it like nothing and i was so amazed and happy


same with mine, i hand feed them blood worms so i'm sure of how much they're eating, Rebel will yank the bloodworms from my fingers and shake it like a dog, lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

valleyankee said:


> Mine did the same. He may be a piranha.


I think my females are piranhas. they bite and cling on O_O


----------



## ManInBlack2010

it as evidently bite mommy night tonight, all three of my guys bit me during feeding! i'm like, really? If i hadn't fasted them yesterday i would have told them, that's it no dinner for you, lol


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

I'm glad none of my bettas cling onto me when they bite... especially Lizzy... Her bites actually hurt. >__> Like... I have to check my finger to make sure I didn't get a cut. I'm sure if she held on the skin would break. xD;;


----------



## greenfishfl

yea today i fed them blood worms for the first time my boy roamer omg he would bite and pull hard


----------



## valleyankee

My betta is crazy but he hasn't ever bit me. He doesn't seem to care, even when I put my whole hand in the tank to arrange his decor.


----------



## Sena Hansler

lucky lol. I never laid a hand, finger, hair, nail, or anything in Sasuke's tank!! :lol:


----------



## zepherina

lmao, i just painted my nails blue with glittery stuff, and i would move my fingers across the glass of his tank, and he'd get SO PISSED, it was rather humorous, he'd whip around and flare and puff his gills at my fingers. hahahha. i laughed way to hard.

but when stick my hand in his tank he just swims around my hand, dosent care that its there, just looked at it, and swims away lol hes never bitten me.


----------



## Sena Hansler

hahaha glittery nail polish!!! ><


----------



## zepherina

hah! dont hate, its the muppet line by opi. ;3


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lol I love it  

haha one of my new males, Riddle, I put my finger up to the front of his tank and he tried biting me through the tank >< silly!!


----------



## zepherina

oh my gosh!


im trying to get my boy to swim thru a hoop x_x but instead of going thru the GIANT OPENING he bumps his head into the spot where the hoop and the glass touch......im like T_T really? my fish is retarded.


----------



## Sena Hansler

ehehehehehehehehe :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mars788

Dol has recently started a habit I call camera-shyness. As soon as I put my camera close to his bowl he flares up and starts zooming around the tank.


----------



## zepherina

hahaha, my boy did that the first time i put a camera up to his tank, but now when i do it (since i do it all the time) he flares up and sits still, and its like hes posing for me. <3


----------



## Sena Hansler

hehe Spartan poses  it's so cute!


----------



## Rosso1011

I don't know if this qualifies as cute or weird but my betta likes to play under the current of his new filter every now and again. The current is a more downward current and I just watched him swim right under it (towards the top, too) with no issues, looking upwards like "ha. See what I can do. I can swim through this with no problems."


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lol!! I love that!


----------



## RoyalBlueDarling

*Lol*

So, Ptolemy starts jumping around and sort of barking at me every time he sees a tiny red ladle that I feed him with. And I was just sitting at my desk now, getting ready to crack open the books and start studying, and I took out my red exercise book and he started flipping around and barking when he saw it :lol:


----------



## Mars788

He yawns too, but i'm sure that's common lol. Like, right after he flares he'll be like, "yaaaawn, whatever."


----------



## TheCheese909

I have 8 bettas right now and they all have their own personality. I love coming home to see them. I won't tell you about all of them, just acouple 

Psych (my avatar pic), a Halfmoon, loves when i walk up to his tank and put my finger up to it. He doesn't flare his gills but he fans out his fins for me and dances around. He comes up to the top of the tank when its time to eat and sticks his mouth outside the water and opens and closes it  . He was my Valentines present to myself this year. lol I've had him the longest out of everyone I've got so far. He likes his dorsal fin being pet too, i think if bettas could purr he would. :lol:

Punkin, who is a Veiltail that's body is orange and his fins are purple and turquoise comes up and fans out his fins but doesn't dance. He'll chase your finger around the tank on the surface of the water and will even jump up out of the water if you just hover your finger above it. I got him at PetCo, when I picked up his cup he stared at me and kinda tilted his head like a puppy so i HAD to take him home lol. He's funny because he hates it when i paint my nails, he puffs up his gills and tries to bite my fingers through the side of the tank.

I just recently got another Halfmoon whom I've named Onyx. He was an accidental find at PetCo. I was looking at the babies that they now sell and saw something black staring at me and I looked up at him and he was showing me how pretty he was with his fins all flared out. So I took him home with me. He's a little guy, still young, but I've put him in a 2.5 BettaBow. I was putting a big rock in his tank after I had him already in (i forgot about it) and he was just swimming near by watching. I have a few others who would either try and attack you or run away and hide, but he was watching and when I pulled my arm out he checked the rock out and bit it a few times. lol. Eventually he gave up and just sat on it. He LOVES playing in the filter outflow, he swims against the current till he reaches the top then lets it push him back down and does it all over again. Psych loves doing this too, I think its so cute. He comes over to see me and we just stare at eachother, lol, he's kinda afraid of my finger so we just stare xD .


----------



## OrvillesSlave

Orville is such a little entertainer. Especially distracts me from my college assignments. He is always hungry and at least twice a day he will swim up and down up and down the side of the tank that faces me on my bed. Acting like he is just starving...even though I fed him earlier.

He also likes to snuggle up to the moss ball and rest there a bit. If I put anything new next to his tank he has to patrol it for at least a half an hour. He'll flare at it. Swim away and then coming darting back like, "Don't think I didn't see you move...not on my watch pencil."


----------



## valleyankee

RoyalBlueDarling said:


> So, Ptolemy starts jumping around and sort of barking at me every time he sees a tiny red ladle that I feed him with. And I was just sitting at my desk now, getting ready to crack open the books and start studying, and I took out my red exercise book and he started flipping around and barking when he saw it :lol:


I don't know what it is but my betta hates anything red.


----------



## indjo

Recently I bred in a fairly bare 13g tank 1/3 filled. Lots of plants in one corner only and a cover on top of the opposite end.

Well they spawned under the covered area, as expected. The male is a large sluggish guy and doesn't do much - he doesn't even bother to make a nest. The female was doing all the work, picking up the eggs. The male only readjust their position, stacking them up into one pile/group. 

Anyway, after a few embraces, the female decides she wants more cover for the eggs so she moves them to the plants which were at the opposite end. The male eventually realizes what she's doing and wants the eggs back at his end. So he takes them and moves them to his end. Eventually they were moving eggs back and forth.

When ever they met at her end, she would flare at him - like saying; "Don't touch my eggs". But since he is twice her size, she can't do much. He simply pushes her aside and moves the eggs. Then she figures out the only way to beat him is to embrace him. lol. So every time they meat at her end, she embraces him and he forgets (for a moment) about the eggs. He immediately swims back to his end after the embrace. Until he realizes that the eggs were at the opposite side of the tank and swims there to get them.


----------



## ZackyBear

For some reason, Pearl is far more active than Bug.  Whenever I come into the kitchen to do something, he'll watch me, and if I look over at him he'll flare and wiggle back and forth. When I feed him he gets so excited! I lift the cover of his temp. tank and he about jumps out of the water when he sees the container I keep food in.

Bug....is strange. He is way more laid back (unless it's food time, hehe) but the cutest thing I've seen him do is chase one of the kid's fingers. She'll show him her finger and spin it around the tank and he'll follow until he gets bored.:shock:


----------



## Mars788

I'm not sure if this is cute, normal, or even healthy, but lately he's been charging at his thermometer! O_O


----------



## LittleBettas

I have 15 bettas currently in my apartment....

Of them only ONE tolerates my pitbull (she likes to watch them swim)

So, I moved **** (who tolerates her stares) to a lower level on my shelf

Now when ever Chai (my pitbull) goes toward his tank, Flaggcomes swimming over, no mater where he was, and stares a her, sometimes he will "flirt" and wiggle around in front of her nose 
LOL


----------



## mardi

Bowie will go into his little lantern home to sleep at night. Most of the time he'll go in there immediately after I turn off his aquarium light. 

Also, I did have a Betta leaf/hammock, which he actually SAT on. It was the most hilarious thing I've seen in quite some time; he, of course, didn't let me get a picture of him.


----------



## RandiLynn

For Haloween I bought a couple of those dancing figurines. My girl Cherry Bomb dances with them and absolutely loves the lights that flash with the beat. If she were human, she'd belong in the city and live the nightlife. Very responsive and social fish. She also jumps for her food and attacks it voraciously. My boy Sinbad also would dance, but eventually got bored with it.


----------



## CreativePotato

I'm sure this isn't very special, but my Kaida will nibble my finger when I stick it in his tank...~


----------



## ManInBlack2010

CreativePotato said:


> I'm sure this isn't very special, but my Kaida will nibble my finger when I stick it in his tank...~


all three of mine will do that, lol, i think it's adorable. Rebel gets especially vicious and will "attack" my finger and flare at it, lol, if i could hug him i would


----------



## Enbarr

My male betta, Armonde, flares up whenever he sees my mystery snail :roll:...anyone who knows about mystery snails, know how _threatening_ snails are...


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder

Hector does a few things that crack me up. When I feed him, he eats the pellet, spits it up, then eats the little pieces. He also swirls around his little pirate decoration!


----------



## Alienchick017

My female Betta scarlett had a Chinese ruin type decoration in her 4 gallon and it had little triangle holes in the top of it on all 4 sides and through out the day as she would scout out her tank she would go and put her head in each little hole and look all around inside of it making sure there was nothing in there lol shes always so curious about anything new in or around her tank


----------



## phanphan1

My betta Prince Charming chases my finger around the tank. I think its super cute


----------



## Rosso1011

I think he's figured me out, he looked at my finger tip, turned around, swam up to where I was, puffed his cheeks out, and kept his attention on me. It took a minute before he made an effort to attack.


----------



## Myates

My bettas always do cute things.. that or /facepalm things... but this time, it was my boyfriend lol

Him (walks up with his head down): "Can bettas explode?"
Me: "What did you do to Butters?"
Him: "I have been putting a mirror up for about 5 minutes a day, but got caught up in Star Wars and forgot.. it was up for about 20 minutes and Butters was twitching. And every time I made a move on my desk he would rush up to the side and flare at me. He won't stop twitching.."
Me: *facedesk* "Dim the lights and he'll settle down.. poor fish"

Butters is about a 3 month old orange cellophane dalmation who twitches and shakes his head back and forth fast when he thinks you are looking at him, and will react every time he sees my boyfriend play with the dog in the room by following the ball/rope up in the air, etc. He's a very energetic fish.. and 20 minutes in front of a mirror, holy cow for that fish, it's no wonder he didn't explode! 15 minutes later he is still swimming around the tank fast and flaring at the plants.. 

*facepalm*


----------



## Krys

Rin chases lazer pointers. x3


----------



## Belated

I wrote "Merry Christmas!" on Soda's tank today with whiteboard markers, but I had to rub it off because he would just keep poking at the words on the glass with his face non stop. xD <3

(In other news, his tail is finally starting to grow back, yay!)


----------



## Bombalurina

All my sorority girls were gathered in one place today (including Circe, who is half the size of the other girls) and it looked like they were all cuddling. They reminded me of my ratties.  So cute.


----------



## trilobite

My favourite thing my juvies do is swarm into the corner closest to me and wriggle. It looks pretty awesome to see heaps of these little fish clustered in one corner asking for food.
They're so fun!
When I first turned on the bubbles from the sponge filter they all swam straight into them and got blown straight up and then they would look surprised and do it again...


----------



## thejapanesezombie

Aldo likes to follow my finger if I wiggle it around :3 He also likes to come and greet me on the right side of the tank when I sit down on my bed (the tank is on my bedside table) he zipps so quickly to come check me out and he'll even chill on that side just to be around me. He's a sweet little fish


----------



## nel3

has anyone ever had to pick up fish food with a turkey baster and have the betta try to get to it when its still inside the baster? its funny to see my betta trying to get to the food. i dont do it for more that 3 seconds or 2 attempts to eat.


----------



## ManInBlack2010

i got home from work last night and found Rebel flaring all over the place. I have no idea what his problem is. Bocephus was all the way on the other side of the tank (they're in a divided 5.5g temporarily) and i don't think he could see his reflection in the glass but still he was really grumpy, it was kinda hilarious. when i walked over there he kinda looked at me, calmed down a bit, then started flaring at me... so i fed him lol - saddly couldn't get any good pics


----------



## PaintingPintos

Though I only got Omlette yesterday (irony is that he's blue) I know a bit of his personality already. He loooves to float in the corner closest to me, and just hang there and watch me. But as soon as I put my hand/body/face closer to the tank toward him, he speeds off and "hides" (you can see 7/8 of his body) behind either the thermometer or the baby sprig of Anacharis. It's 2 inches tall.


----------



## Crayola

I can't wait until I get a betta. People believe that fish are just fish and don't have personalities, but those who keep their mind open know that every fish is unique in their own way. Just like humans. I wonder what my first betta will be like...


----------



## dlite

My male betta loves to swim into his tank mates, I notice him doing it almost every morning. When the rest of the fish are still sleeping zombies, he would pick a target, slowly glide towards them, slows down to a stop and just stares at the other fish. He never bites, makes contact or attacks them, I would say he is more curious than aggressive. A real **** disturber, causing chaos every morning :tongue:


----------



## lexylex0526

Milo will follow me around haha I will walk past his tank and he'll swim in the same direction I'm going, then when i turn around and go to the other side so will he. Bentley chases my finger around all the time. its soo cute


----------



## SpookyTooth

I love this thread, it really lightens my day.

Each time my betta eats he releases a small trio of bubbles... almost like a burp, heh. He also has a floating silk lilly pad; I take the lid of his aquarium off and gently push it around the surface of the water with my finger, he'll follow it with his eyes then swim over to investigate.

I also remember the first time I fed him - tried bloodworms. The one I chose was a little too big so he kept spitting it out and sucking it back in - in the end it got caught in the filter outflow and went flying across the across, he chased it in pursuit and lost. Awww... x]


----------



## erinandares

Awww, this thread is cute. <3 I put this lava lamp in front of one of my tanks. At first, Harmonia ignored it hardcore. She was more interested in the box of tissues on the side of the tank. But I looked over later, and she was following the lava up and down as it rose and sank. Sooo cute.


----------



## Mavi

I always find it adorable when my betta, Colin, is building his bubble nest. He carries his bubbles on his back and then flips around looking at me and I can almost picture his saying "Look! Look at me! Aren't you proud?" it's adorable


----------



## Aqua Butterfly

On my computer desk I have my little spunky HM Betta B.B. Whenever I come near the tank, he will press his little face close to the glass and wriggle up and down and his little mouth is opening and closing fast. It may just be he thinks its food time, but B.B. only does it when I'm talking to him and it really looks like he is trying to talk back to me. It is so CUTE!


----------



## kmcclasky

My betta donflare (the first name don is my grandfathers name that passed away yesterday) he is interacts with me by flaring up or not flaring on yes and no questions and I can put a finger in the top of his tank and he will rub his body against it it makes me laugh


----------



## fishy friend2

I think that its so cute when my Betta swims and hides in his little cave when I turn the lights on in the tank, he is like AAAAH IT BURNS


----------



## AngelicScars

I just witnessed something I've never seen a Betta do until now.
I was feeding Marcos, I gave him 3 pellets. He ate the first 2 quick as he usually does. Then, he starts to flare and swim/dance around the last pellet. He does this act for a few more seconds and then gobbles it up. :lol:


----------



## mjoy79

Haha. he was savoring that last bite


----------



## Valkyiri

I swore I'd never buy another petstore betta again--haven't we all? Every one of us has a tale why we quit breeding (if we ever did quit!), but we never really get over being bitten by the betta bug. Well, that promise held for eight years until I walked into my favorite local freshwater specialist shop, intent on supplies for my preschooler's goldfish and loach tanks. (They're really mine, but she'll tell you they are hers.) I saw a flash of movement, and walked past the dwarf puffers, mollys, gouramis, and other excited happy fish, to the back.

There it was again! A bright flash of lavender. I peeked in a temporary 1 gallon home to see what on earth it was. Two black eyes peered back at me, and I kid you not, a betta waved at me. His front fins are enormously long, perhaps 1/2 an inch, certainly longer than 1/4 inch at the very least. (It's not like they hold still to measure... :/ ) He's just a cherry red VT, with an extreme iridescent layer of lavender. I blinked, waved back, and he waved again. With one fin. I boggled, called my husband-to-be over, and asked him to look at the betta.

"He's an awesome color, but I thought you vowed no more betta fish?"

Before I could answer, the betta turned, and waved at him with his other fin. We both waved back, and he flared and started doing excited circles. It was worth it to see his jaw drop. "Did.... That fish just wave at me???"

Mr. Personality is now resident in his own personal abode of 5 gallons that the goldfish outgrew years ago (yes, I added a marineland preset heater). He waves at me with his right fin, my fiancé with his left, and my daughter (or anyone holding food) with two fins. He doesn't seem particularly caring that he has a tank of comets to one side, and fancy finned underwater pigs to the other side. Not even the cat phases him. He just likes people.

Got a call this morning, my mother decided to drop in on my house while I was out. "There's something wrong with /that weird red fish/!" "What's wrong with him? Don't feed any fish, Mom. They aren't starved. They lie!" "His fin is moving funny." "Is he still red and active?" "Yes, he's following me like a dog." "Does it look like he's waving?" "Yes." "He's waving at you, Mom. Wave back." "... Your weird red fish waved back at me... How on earth.. You know, you have the weirdest pets!"

Mr. Personality's name suits him perfectly.


----------



## cp6445

My first betta used to sleep under this bridge I would make for him out of rocks-I was a kid and was so amazed! So with my new betta Keller I made sure to build like 8,000 rock bridges for him. LOL he NEVER sleeps there. Keller sleeps at the top of a silk tree everynight. It's so cute he literally drapes himself over this tree. Lights go out, Keller perches. Sometimes he's actually upside down. It's quite adorable.


----------



## MandiceP

Bruce likes to sleep under a curled down leaf of his fake plant and I have actually used a pic of him doing this to sell them to customers at my store, lol! Shameless I know, but it's adorable! Shruikan likes to flare at my cats and has actually scared the kitties away by swimming towards them quickly... lol Shruikan also sleeps in the top of the flower plant that's in his tank.


----------



## Zappity

After reading all the stories of bettas biting people's fingers, or cuddling with their finger, I decided I'd see what Mr. Bubbles did. I stuck my finger in his water, and he stared at it for a second, then started flaring and swimming around it in circles. Then he stopped and had a staring contest. Then cautiously came closer, and we both panicked at the same time! He was about to bite me, when I jerked out my finger, and then he panicked and shot down by his house!! lol it was hilarious xD now he's getting braver and trying to bite me everytime I put my finger in, but I keep panicking and pulling it out xD


----------



## nel3

has anyone ever had betta that didnt want to eat after lights out time? 2 of my betta in the 5g just dont eat when i try to feed during their sleep hours. any hours before light out they're all over food.


----------



## RyuAndMoyashi

*Cute/frightening*

My Betta Ryu has some funky habits. I found out by accident something amusing. I tried the mirror trick to get him to flare, but he ignored it. One day I was talking (during which I wave my hands often) and suddenly he flared! :shock: After experimenting I found that "wiggling" my hand in a "vertical wave-like" motion made Ryu flare. Now we exercise that way sometimes... The scary, but inda cute one is his sleeping. As soon as the light goes out he hides in his stone structure and "sleeps." The scary part is he flops over and floats inside it. I swore he was dead the first few times. I would rush over and literally had to gently SHAKE him out of it.... He gave me the grumpiest look ever, moped around for a bit, and went back in it... The most amusing part of this is that when I first put that piece in the tank Ryu was scared to death of it. Never a dull moment with that fish.


----------



## nel3

i have a betta cave and my ct often sleeps/hides. i usually have to tap the KK a few times to get his attention.


----------



## RyuAndMoyashi

Ryu & I always have an interesting moment each day. When I got him he had a plethera of bad habits (like fin shredding). I found him lurking in a cup at a PetCo & couldn't leave him there. It took awhile to get him healthy. I'm happy I took him home. I've never had a fish with so much personality before. Now he thinks he is the king of my work space (which is right near his tank).


----------



## Rosso1011

I just learned that if I make a pointing motion with my finger, my betta will turn around and zip off in that direction.


----------



## FlaneryPlakat

Flanery does a wiggle dance when he sees me.. He also has this brilliant idea that his tail is out to get him. If he's turning around a plant, and sees his tail he will flare and back up, so when his tail disappears he goes everywhere and tries to look for it. He only flares at his tail, not me or other fish. Sigh...


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Lulu made me a very happy B-day girl yesterday. I was sitting on the couch near his tank and he kept coming over and watching me and refused to move from that area unless I got up. I started waving my hand infront of him making it move fast...He started flaring, wiggling and blowing bubbles and it was like we were playing a game. It was too cute.


----------



## xjenuhfur

Goblin always comes over when I walk into my dorm room. I can also just stick my face in front of the tank and say his name and no matter what he always ends up swimming over. Starts wiggling and twitching and hopes I'll drop some food in the tank. I can point to food in the tank & he goes straight to the food and noms. Or he plays with it. He eats one and plays with the other usually.


----------



## Myates

My bettas do too many cute things to list.. 

My boyfriend though does cute things when it concerns the fish...

I had gotten a lovely cellophane dalmation a while back, Butters because he twitches around like Butters Scotch on South Park.. and my boyfriend stole him and placed him on his desk.
He loves that fish almost as much as he loves his dog now.. I will catch him talking to Butters, and at times even will dance with him (when he stands up, Butters will rush towards him and start twitching and dancing.. so my boyfriend joins in with some music and they dance together.. <face palm>).

Now today was tank cleaning day and I put Frazzle next to Aanya for the first time and he finally flared up (ended up being a double crowntail of all things).. so I told my boyfriend this and he got all pouty.. he was worried that Aanya wouldn't come visit Butters anymore lol. 
(I had all the fish together during surgery to make feeding/cleaning easier on me so Butters got to see Aanya and they enjoyed each other greatly.. she in fact egged up for the first time because of him) 
My boyfriend wanted to make sure that Butters still got some attention and time with Aanya (in their own respective homes).. yeah, and he called me crazy and said bettas were "just fish and nothing like his chichlids" when I brought home the first one  

So now I have to schedule "play dates" between my girl and "his" Butters.. sigh..


----------



## nel3

my DT flares his beard at flakes too big to swallow when trying to eat them.


----------



## Rizel

My betta will stare at me everytime I'm on the computer! He's a scaredycat so whenever I go near him, he runs away. When I put a mirror, he just runs away again! It's so cute! He does get very excited when I open his food and I put a pellet on my finger and show it to him which he gets excited and doesn't run away! I always do these so he knows where I put his food.


----------



## Fishingforcats

Trident loves playing with the laser pointer and is photogenic. He'll mostly swim in the front of the tank when he sees me with my phone. Then he'll swim and stop and let his fins fan about for about five seconds and then repeat the process over and over again. When he wants to take a break, he'll either move to the sides of his tank or swim in his cave. 


Cupid, on the other fin, is a pistol. I've made the mistake of hand feeding him. Now anytime I put my hand in his tank, he bites me. Even if I'm hand feeding him, he'll end up deliberately missing it and bit my finger. He doesn't hold back either, he bites hard (not enough to hurt me though). If the food falls to the substrate, I have to point to where it is from the outside of the tank and he usually finds it. If I put my finger on the outside of his tank, sometimes he'll try to bite through the glass. He doesn't get as distracted with the laser pointer like Trident though.


----------



## Manda96

My Betta's name is Bennie. He's about 1 1/2 years. He's in a filtered 10 Gallon Tank. He's so happy!! All day he plays and swims around and like... 'fish runs'! Often I see him 'fish run' let the current of the filter take him to the bottom rocks as he takes back control of himself and does it all over again. He's always exploring his tanks. Looking at his reflection and watching me and my dogs live around him.


----------



## Destinyalantz

My betta is in a tank with two corys and will often get very face-to-face with them while they are sleeping to wake them up and chase and play with them. It’s so cute! When I first saw him approaching the corys I was afraid he was being aggressive but he never flares or nips at them. He’ll blow little bubbles in their face if they aren’t getting up and then touch them with his nose (mouth closed) when he chases them. 

Also if he sees me get face to face with the tank he often swims up really fast to his floating log and peers at me through that. He’ll weave in and out of it and blow a bubble at the top, like he’s trying to impress me lol.


----------



## KendraPM

Peaches would only flare at my mom. He was a little scaredy-cat most of the time. Pens, my finger, mirrors, etc all made him run and hide. Even other people he'd hide from (except me, but I was the Bringer of Food, so I got to be an exception). But the moment he saw my mom, he'd come darting out of his cave and give her a full on flare. 


Loki get's super excited to see me. He swims out with his seeing side towards me (he's missing an eye) and then turn to show me his blind side and then loses all excitement until he ends up turning his seeing side to me again. He also likes to wait until his food is sinking and then chase after it. Especially the pieces that get caught in his filter's current. He loves to chase those down. He likes his shrimp too, darting after them when they swim away but never nipping or flaring at them. More like he enjoys the chase and then will pause when they stop until they dart off again.


----------



## Tweet n Sly

Tweet creates its own obstacle course and exercises daily. It comprises of 3 or more jumps to touch a leaf hovering above the water, then swims one round through a tights space under leaves and back to jumps.

Since then I have been feeding him with food from my finger hovering above the water.

At night he sleeps on a floating leaf, before which he has a routine of blowing a big bubble and bursting it.

When it was much smaller it follows my finger as I trace the tank. So so cute.

Sly is cute as well, threw a round shell in and sly kicked it around the tank.. sly died from dropsy recently 😢


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover

My betta rearranges his own decorations in his tank and sleeps above his best friend (african dwarf frog)


----------



## Dania

Helios will wrap himself around his thermometer and watch me when I zoom call family on Sunday.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover

Aww, how cute!


----------



## Dania

That he is


----------



## FriskIsHere!

Awh, everyone's betta's seem so amazing!
My little Lupin will rest against the filter in his tank and lay there blissfully. I didn't know why till I felt the filter.
It vibrates! He's giving himself a massage!! (It only vibrates a little, not to strong)


----------



## Seqathe

Andy will swim like mad down to his filter where I have an air stone inside it.. just to surf back up to the surface. I always thought fish didn't like moving water, but I guess not 😆


----------



## FriskIsHere!

Seqathe said:


> Andy will swim like mad down to his filter where I have an air stone inside it.. just to surf back up to the surface. I always thought fish didn't like moving water, but I guess not 😆


Oh haha! Filter love 🤭


----------



## Seqathe

I love reading through this thread and seeing all the cute betta things 

Something new and cute that my fish does, is relaxing between his new substrate and plants. I just doubled the amount I have in there and he loves to 'squeeze' in between the fine gravel and long leaves from my plants. It has one spot where there's an indent sort of thing, like a slope, so he likes to lay in it, partially hidden under a leaf 😂 

I'm now working on growing a little 'tropical forest' area on the bottom of the tank XD


----------



## WiildSnatch

I love reading these, so much! My fish has an inappropriate name, it's Mother F*cker Jones. He's a red Veiltail and he's in a 5 gallon with a filter, heater and I chose to recreate the bettas natural environment, which is dark water (not in the pic I uploaded, it's an older photo) Kinda looks like tea, anyway, he's so sassy. He seems like he gets VERY excited to see me when I approach the tank. He sees me coming when I'm about three feet away and rushes up to the front and just starts going nuts. He sleeps on his log or in his little house. He tries to eat bubbles sometimes 🤦‍♀️, if I put my finger in, he'll give me little nips. He doesn't flare at me, which I'm cool with cause that must mean I don't stress him out. I love watching him eat, he's so much fun for a little two inch creature. If I feed him blood worms, he'll eat them from the tweezers I use.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover

WiildSnatch said:


> I love reading these, so much! My fish has an inappropriate name, it's Mother F*cker Jones. He's a red Veiltail and he's in a 5 gallon with a filter, heater and I chose to recreate the bettas natural environment, which is dark water (not in the pic I uploaded, it's an older photo) Kinda looks like tea, anyway, he's so sassy. He seems like he gets VERY excited to see me when I approach the tank. He sees me coming when I'm about three feet away and rushes up to the front and just starts going nuts. He sleeps on his log or in his little house. He tries to eat bubbles sometimes 🤦‍♀️, if I put my finger in, he'll give me little nips. He doesn't flare at me, which I'm cool with cause that must mean I don't stress him out. I love watching him eat, he's so much fun for a little two inch creature. If I feed him blood worms, he'll eat them from the tweezers I use.
> View attachment 1030256



Love the name! ❤ My betta is a male twintail halfmoon betta. His name is Tao. (meaning beautiful waves) He likes to lay behind the filter and make bubble nests!


----------



## FishandBirdLover

I had a male blue veil tail betta named Saturn. Whenever he saw me, he would come to the front of the tank and ask for food. And whenever he saw my hand above the tank he would jump. 😊 I miss him. 😔


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover

Aww.


----------



## Dania

Kas is already starting to be willing to hand feed a little bit.


----------



## BTanaka05!

Omg!!
My betta sky blu (SIP) used to crunch his food really loudly in his tank and it was really cute! After he passed I got another betta named velvet and I was always able to feed velvet from my fingers. He would jump and grab it in the water! My latest betta Styx would push his food to the filter, wait for the current to push it then chase it!! They were so cute!!


----------



## BTanaka05!

I also had a betta named sriracha who would sleep on the leaf of one of her plants! She was adorable!!


----------



## Eridanus

I have a lot of cute stories but the one thing that's been constant with all of them is that when I accidentally startle them they do a little flip around and surprise flare. But after a moment or two and they realize it's me they come swimming up with an "expression" that I can only describe as apologetic. Then they do what I like to call their "happy dance" (different than their "Feed me now!") lol 
It's quite endearing. While for other people, doesn't matter who it is, they get flared at on sight.


----------



## Gbay

Awww, everything sounds sooooo cute. my betta Ella always swims up and down when shes sees me, she is soooo cute


----------



## FunFishFriend

One of my babies, Titan, acts like he is too cool for me, lol. He attacks anything that looks out of place, so he’s too aggressive to be cute. However, my other male betta Cthulhu is just sweet as can be. If I open the lid to drop some food in, he swims up to the top and waits. He also swims in big circles around his tank when he sees me, but eventually settles down.


----------



## Newbie-

My female betta mango has a Stone crocodile skull in her table and she sleeps in it. And then when I come to feed her in the morning she swims out and lies at the surface on her side. She also comes to the surface whenever I come over to her tank even if I don’t have good and she sticks her head out of the water and waits for me to boop her on the nose it’s adorable. She is also camra shy so she will play dead whenever I try to take a photo just to be a jerk to me
my now deceased male used to chase my finger and nibble on my finger when I went to feed him(RIP Hokusai)


----------



## Betta boi

When i had my last betta it would go over and under the one plastic plant i had i would cut one side off using the plant and it would go under he and eat the food i put there just sucking it in like a vacum😊
But it wasnt long until he stoped eating but he was a nice fish i wish i had done more for him.


----------



## Bx90

Oh I love reading these, knowing that these fish actually have these cute little personalities and I'm not just crazy. I've only had my current fish a couple of days so he's still being shy and I haven't seen his little quirks yet. But a couple of years ago I had a really feisty red and blue crown tail named rocket and he was so funny. He really liked to be fed at the same time everyday and if I was late or I took do long he'd swim to his feeding spot and then flare up at me until I fed him. He would also nip me every single time I'd put my hand in there for any reason, though that wasn't all that cute. He was a bit scary 🤣


----------



## Xenx

ManInBlack2010 said:


> I purchased my first Betta about a month ago. I bought him, and i'll admit, as kinda an impulse buy. I actually got him the day before my ex broke up with me. My Betta Cash has helped me get through that and i've spent a lot of my time making him happy and distracting myself. I upgraded him from the 1.5 gallon bowl i got the day i bought him to a 3.5 tank with a filter and a heater and i rotate his toys and plants around so he is never board.
> 
> I love it when i come home from a long day at work, i flip on the light to my room and he will rush out of his house to the edge of the tank, flare up and dart around like he's happy to see me  it's like having another dog.
> 
> and today i bought him a new plant. while i was setting it up in the rocks he was swimming around my hand like an excited puppy, he would nip at the leaves and i then had to cut some off cause it was too tall and stray pieces would float around and he would chase them.
> 
> do your bettas do cute stuff like this? whats one of your favorite things they do?


My betta who is a few days old will go to the edge of the tank, and then do this weird zigzagging thing (I like to call it the "Betta Boogie").
It is also super cute when he pokes his head out of the little log thing. His name is Ron (I love P&R) and he likes to watch TV with me. He also took a nap in his filter (He was just fine, too.).


----------



## ZombieLuv

Got a new 3d printed suction hide for Kenny, was just using suction silk leaves as hammocks before. Caught him a few times now just settling in with his back side to me. I get up to try an take a picture and the moment he notices me...he freezes with his head just turned torwards me....I than freeze myself and we play the waiting game. I "think" it's ok to move and he 110% knows I'm there and whips around to do the water puppy/so happy dance at the front of his tank. 

One day I will get a picture of him in his hide, lol


----------



## Mcdonafc

I have 2 fish: Darth Betta and Betta Skywalker.

Betta Skywalker is the feistiest, angriest little betta ever (he’ll zoom in super fast for his food). 

Darth Betta, ironically, is super chill. He likes to hang out at the front of the tank and watch me work. When I’m putting bloodworms in the tank, he likes to brush up against my finger.


----------



## Fishie:D

ManInBlack2010 said:


> I purchased my first Betta about a month ago. I bought him, and i'll admit, as kinda an impulse buy. I actually got him the day before my ex broke up with me. My Betta Cash has helped me get through that and i've spent a lot of my time making him happy and distracting myself. I upgraded him from the 1.5 gallon bowl i got the day i bought him to a 3.5 tank with a filter and a heater and i rotate his toys and plants around so he is never board.
> 
> I love it when i come home from a long day at work, i flip on the light to my room and he will rush out of his house to the edge of the tank, flare up and dart around like he's happy to see me  it's like having another dog.
> 
> and today i bought him a new plant. while i was setting it up in the rocks he was swimming around my hand like an excited puppy, he would nip at the leaves and i then had to cut some off cause it was too tall and stray pieces would float around and he would chase them.
> 
> do your bettas do cute stuff like this? whats one of your favorite things they do?


Your fish sounds just like a cute puppy! My betta Dog used to do tricks and eat from my finger. Then suddenly he just passed  SIP


----------

